# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Rumpus room security

## bbbobbb

Hey all,ive got standard glass sliding door on my rumpus room-key lockable outside & lift handle lockable inside.The flimsy wafer thin aluminium  sliding security(?)screen shot itself & i since got a amplimesh type 3 locks for a song.Problem is i dont seem to have the right tracking for it to work.Could manouver it onto a track but when slide it shut it doesnt have the correct channel allowing the locks to grab in anywhere.Now can i buy 1 length of track/channel to convert the existing & somehow fasten it in over the original?Surely i dont have to remove the entire lot of fixed glass/sliding glass & top/bottom & side tracks/chanels.Hope this all makes sense .
Any input welcome.
Cheers bbbobbb  
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## bbbobbb

* Bump *

----------


## jiggy

Do you have a pic of the locks ? or the mechanism ?

----------


## bbbobbb

this type.
             cheers

----------


## jiggy

The pic looks like a standard hinged style lock rather than a slider. does your lock have a hook system to grab onto the keeper? You should be able to buy a piece of channel and cut away the old one.

----------

